# Can´t get rid of knots



## Fee (Oct 26, 2013)

Hello 

Due to University obligations and work, I haven´t had time for the forum which is really a pity since I love it here. 

Anyways, I have been having a major knotting issue with my pup Boycie. I have noticed he has a lot of knots in his hair which started about 1 month ago. I haven´t changed anything in his bathing nor combing regime. I also use conditioner on him. My poor boy is suffering while I try to detangle them so I cut most of the knots off so he doesn´t suffer. I was thinking of taking him to the groomer in a month or so when the weather gets warmer. 

This is the newest photo of him before I brushed him tonight. He turned 8 months a few days ago.










What could be the reason of this sudden burst of knots? Am I doing something wrong? I don´t want him to end up looking strange if I cut out too much of the knots causing bold spots on him  I also didn´t want to cut his hair too short because then he would look too different. 

Thanks for reading!


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

Not sure why he would be getting more knots. Do you brush him everyday? If not then I would. He looks very cute in his picture. :wub:


----------



## Fee (Oct 26, 2013)

Thanks :heart: Yeah, I brush him everyday at least once. But it has gotten harder since he doesn´t keep as still because I hit the knots with the brush causing him to yelp and try to runaway


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

I would get a metal comb and carefully undo the tangles, then go over with a brush.


----------



## Fee (Oct 26, 2013)

I use only a double-sided metal comb, sorry I mixed the two up  No brush.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Fee said:


> Thanks :heart: Yeah, I brush him everyday at least once. But it has gotten harder since he doesn´t keep as still because I hit the knots with the brush causing him to yelp and try to runaway


The longer I wait the harder the groom is. If you go slow and don't pull the hair with brush it shouldn't hurt. They will fight you if they feel it as it hurts. Use your fingers near skin and hold the hair then work on mat so he can't feel it. Esp near ears and under legs. I would search the brush threads here for ones we like. Right ones make lot difference also good conditioner. Do you bathe him weekly. That helps too. Good luck.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

I always use a pin brush then a comb which I norm don't need. That is what is recommended.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

I agree, use a brush daily and always condition after bathing weekly. If that fails, keep him in a short clip. He is super cute!


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

zooeysmom said:


> I agree, use a brush daily and always condition after bathing weekly. If that fails, keep him in a short clip. He is super cute!


Good point. Some do better in short coat overall. It's a lot work grooming a Maltese esp your first one. And the more they feel pain the harder it is to get them to cooperate. Mine had short coats for years. Sammie still does.


----------



## Daphne'sMom (Jan 23, 2014)

H


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## IzzysBellasMom (Jan 16, 2013)

I think Boycie is going through his coat change. It seems that all I have heard when their coat changes around a year old and they loose their baby hair. Everyone who has chimed in before on this subject seems to say if their hair was easy when they were young then it will he hard to manage when their hair changes and vice versa. I am lucky, Izzy had so many knots as a puppy, but her hair now is really easy to brush. But I also keep her in a puppy cut.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

IzzysBellasMom said:


> I think Boycie is going through his coat change. It seems that all I have heard when their coat changes around a year old and they loose their baby hair. Everyone who has chimed in before on this subject seems to say if their hair was easy when they were young then it will he hard to manage when their hair changes and vice versa. I am lucky, Izzy had so many knots as a puppy, but her hair now is really easy to brush. But I also keep her in a puppy cut.


He could very well going through a coat change. Both Laurel and Dewey did. I had them cut at that time and then allowed their hair to grow out.i found that once I stopped using leave in spray conditioners Dewey!s matting pretty much stopped. I still use a conditioner, after their bath but no spray.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Arnela, I am presently in the US & return to Austria next Sat. If there is a product here (like Kinky Curly Knot Today or Cowboy Magic) that I can pick up to help w/the knots, please let me know ASAP. I will be doing a little shopping next week. I don't have lots of space in my luggage, but could bring something small. Please let me know.


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

I use the pin brush first also, and then comb out any knots left while holding the hair close to the skin, just picking at them from the longest end towards the skin. I don't prefer the "matt buster" combs, but if they're really bad, it beats cutting them all the way off. 

Is he scratching more than normal? or playing extra rough? that could also cause more knotting. I also brush twice a day, morning & night...I love it at night, it really relaxes us both. I do keep a shorter cut, especially the neck under the ears and insides of back legs, as that's where the majority of the knots appear as well as under the front legs.


----------



## Cyndilou (Jan 24, 2013)

It seemed like when Ace turn around 13-14 months old he would just look at you and get a knot. I brushed and combed him up to 3 times a day. I ended up giving him a little puppy and its growing back out now fine. Maybe it's a puppy hair thing.


----------



## Fee (Oct 26, 2013)

edelweiss said:


> Arnela, I am presently in the US & return to Austria next Sat. If there is a product here (like Kinky Curly Knot Today or Cowboy Magic) that I can pick up to help w/the knots, please let me know ASAP. I will be doing a little shopping next week. I don't have lots of space in my luggage, but could bring something small. Please let me know.


Oh Sandi, you are such a doll! Thank you so so much for this lovely gesture, but there will be no need since I decided to cut his hair in a puppy cut. I already made an appointment for Monday. :wub: Thank you once again and have a nice and safe trip.


It might be that his hair is changing, it still seems to me to be as soft as ever but I´m guessing it´s hard to tell? Yesterday evening I combed him through and cut off knots which were impossible to detangle. Boycie was impossible and would not even let me near him. I did not have this problem with him before, he would be relatively still and I managed to keep his hair silky and without knots. This morning we went for a walk and I put a cotton jumper on him since it was a bit chilly. When we got home, I had to wash him because he was very dirty from the dust in the city. Result - almost everything was in knots! I cried. From horror  I used conditioner and was gentle as ever. There was no chance I could get these knots out. I did try but he screamed and yelped and would not be still so I could do it gently. Even if he was, I would need all day. I googled the groomers here in Graz and I got an appointment for Monday at 3p.m. Wish me good luck, I am terrified he will go crazy because of this recent knotting issues. The lady on the phone said I was allowed to stay with him during grooming. 

Oh, and, he isn´t scratching himself but he loves to roll around a lot. But he has always done this, so I can´t relate :/ Really strange :/


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Fee said:


> Oh Sandi, you are such a doll! Thank you so so much for this lovely gesture, but there will be no need since I decided to cut his hair in a puppy cut. I already made an appointment for Monday. :wub: Thank you once again and have a nice and safe trip.
> 
> 
> It might be that his hair is changing, it still seems to me to be as soft as ever but I´m guessing it´s hard to tell? Yesterday evening I combed him through and cut off knots which were impossible to detangle. Boycie was impossible and would not even let me near him. I did not have this problem with him before, he would be relatively still and I managed to keep his hair silky and without knots. This morning we went for a walk and I put a cotton jumper on him since it was a bit chilly. When we got home, I had to wash him because he was very dirty from the dust in the city. Result - almost everything was in knots! I cried. From horror  I used conditioner and was gentle as ever. There was no chance I could get these knots out. I did try but he screamed and yelped and would not be still so I could do it gently. Even if he was, I would need all day. I googled the groomers here in Graz and I got an appointment for Monday at 3p.m. Wish me good luck, I am terrified he will go crazy because of this recent knotting issues. The lady on the phone said I was allowed to stay with him during grooming.
> ...


So sorry you had more issues. Poor thing. I know it's tough. I would take a photo of cut you like from a fluff here to show her. Maybe she can kinda cut the knots out if your doing a puppy cut. You probably won't have issues. But not all groomers are familiar with how to cut a Maltese in a puppy cut. I've seen them almost shave them down to choppy uneven cuts. Hopefully she has exper with Maltese coats. Why a photo is good. it is good your staying with him. I stayed with mine till I trusted the groomer and people who bath them. Ask if they use a tearless shampoo on the face. I know I sound negative but my first groomer experiences were not good. First one couldn't cut them right. Then I stopped in to meet another one and walked in just as she was yelling at a poodle. I ran out fast!! I did find a good one. I guess I'm overly skeptical now.  you'll probably do fine. 

Anyway can't wait to see his new cut. It will be so nice for you. Once they have those mats and are able to establish control over us it takes a lot of time to teach them to be still. So this will get you back to where you can brush him. :innocent:
xxxx


----------



## Fee (Oct 26, 2013)

SammieMom said:


> So sorry you had more issues. Poor thing. I know it's tough. I would take a photo of cut you like from a fluff here to show her. Maybe she can kinda cut the knots out if your doing a puppy cut. You probably won't have issues. But not all groomers are familiar with how to cut a Maltese in a puppy cut. I've seen them almost shave them down to choppy uneven cuts. Hopefully she has exper with Maltese coats. Why a photo is good. it is good your staying with him. I stayed with mine till I trusted the groomer and people who bath them. Ask if they use a tearless shampoo on the face. I know I sound negative but my first groomer experiences were not good. First one couldn't cut them right. Then I stopped in to meet another one and walked in just as she was yelling at a poodle. I ran out fast!! I did find a good one. I guess I'm overly skeptical now.  you'll probably do fine.
> 
> Anyway can't wait to see his new cut. It will be so nice for you. Once they have those mats and are able to establish control over us it takes a lot of time to teach them to be still. So this will get you back to where you can brush him. :innocent:
> xxxx



This is exactly how I feel  That is the main reason I asked to stay with him, beside the fact that he freaks out when I´m not there  My poor baby, I have really given my best to keep his coat nice.. I tried to keep it nice and long and failed. I do feel terrible, mostly because he is in pain. The lady on the phone said she has experience with Maltese pups. I have seen so many beautiful pups here on the forum. I might choose a few pictures to take with me. It would be great if she can get his hair to at least 2 inches :/ The worst knotting is around the neck, its just all around it. :smilie_tischkante::smilie_tischkante::smilie_tischkante:


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Sounds like a good plan, I wish you success and can't wait to see what you end up with


----------



## Fee (Oct 26, 2013)

lydiatug said:


> Sounds like a good plan, I wish you success and can't wait to see what you end up with


Thank you! I will post pictures as soon as we get back on Monday! I´m excited  :chili:


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Fee said:


> This is exactly how I feel  That is the main reason I asked to stay with him, beside the fact that he freaks out when I´m not there  My poor baby, I have really given my best to keep his coat nice.. I tried to keep it nice and long and failed. I do feel terrible, mostly because he is in pain. The lady on the phone said she has experience with Maltese pups. I have seen so many beautiful pups here on the forum. I might choose a few pictures to take with me. It would be great if she can get his hair to at least 2 inches :/ The worst knotting is around the neck, its just all around it. :smilie_tischkante::smilie_tischkante::smilie_tischkante:


Look at the visit to a groomer as his first step to his independence..:aktion033: try not baby him so he doesn't pick up vibes. If you like her and she is sweet to him you will know. :innocent: sounds like she has done Malts. :thumbsup: Take a photo, they love that!! After a bit I walked out of Sammie's line of sight for while. He was scared too and she asked me to. Sometimes it is very hard for the groomer to work on them when your there. They just wont calm down. :smilie_tischkante: I know you need him groomed like NOW, so if for some reason this one doesn't work out, I would try and get him cut and then continue to look for another one. 

I think a standard puppy cut is only (1" to 1-1/2") long or you can still have the matting. There are some good pics here. I'll try and find them. :wub:


----------



## Ann Mother (Dec 18, 2013)

It is hard to maintain a long coat. But there are some modified puppy cuts on this forum that are lovely. Pick one out you like.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Fee (Oct 26, 2013)

I hope he will be able to keep calm, he was going crazy lately when I tried to detangle the knots.

I´ve seen here 2 lovely shorter cuts which would suit Boycie since the pups remind me a bit of him  So sorry I can´t remember the names of the ladies who own the pups but the pups names are Obi and Gustave :heart: If they don´t mind, I would like to show the groomer their pics


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

He will be fine. :wub: hey here is puppy cut thread. Even if she has to cut the mats out some this first time then you grow him in a fluffy puppy cut. :wub:

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/51-maltese-grooming/106091-puppy-cuts.html


----------



## Fee (Oct 26, 2013)

Great!!! Thanks, love this  Now I don´t know which to choose


----------



## mylittleleo (Jan 23, 2014)

A user (johita) posted a picture on this thread that I showed to the groomer for Leo's first groom:

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/51-maltese-grooming/113535-puppy-cut-resemble-8-week-old.html

I think this is about a 1 inch "puppy cut" too.


----------



## Fee (Oct 26, 2013)

Too cute  I have several favorites


----------



## LovemyLucyLu (Mar 10, 2014)

I have a 6 month old maltese Lucy Lu. I also had a maltipoo named Piper who passed last November. Piper was 9. Due to me working and other obligations, I always kept Piper and now Lucy, short hair. Lucy Lu gets a puppy cut, well because she is a puppy but as she grows older, she will still have a puppy cut. I just don't have the time to keep up with the hair. I do brush her, even with the short hair, every morning before I go to work. Piper use to get knots all the time and I kept her short but I don't know if it was because she was poodle too. Lucy Lu is a maltese and her hair is definitely finer then Piper's was.


----------



## Fee (Oct 26, 2013)

LovemyLucuLu said:


> I have a 6 month old maltese Lucy Lu. I also had a maltipoo named Piper who passed last November. Piper was 9. Due to me working and other obligations, I always kept Piper and now Lucy, short hair. Lucy Lu gets a puppy cut, well because she is a puppy but as she grows older, she will still have a puppy cut. I just don't have the time to keep up with the hair. I do brush her, even with the short hair, every morning before I go to work. Piper use to get knots all the time and I kept her short but I don't know if it was because she was poodle too. Lucy Lu is a maltese and her hair is definitely finer then Piper's was.


I am so sorry for your loss. Lucy Lu is a cutie and I love the name!  I will see how Boycie´s hair develops after the cut since I love how he looks with longer hair!  My hair is almost knee-length so there you have it  Long-hair enthusiast


----------



## LovemyLucyLu (Mar 10, 2014)

LOL! I love the name too. My 93 year old mother in law named her..It was either Molly or Lucy. I love the way maltese look with the long hair and top knots. I can put a top knot in her hair but as far as the hair down to the floor, too much to keep up..it would be different if I was showing her but can't get into that either. I LOVE MALTESE!!!!!!


----------



## Fee (Oct 26, 2013)

Here is a recent picture of my baby, you can see his latest length. I really didn´t have any problems with maintenance up until a month ago. All of a sudden he started knotting like crazy. Fingers crossed it will be better in the future.


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

I haven't had a chance to read all the posts so I may repeat something that has been said. One thing that worked great for us is to use a clarifying shampoo once every 2 baths (like the Clean Start Clarifying Shampoo), to remove all the residual conditioner, sprays etc. Another thing I do on both boys is, I trim short the underarm hair where the harness tend to create some mats as you can not see the hair anyways 
I hope it helps!


----------



## Fee (Oct 26, 2013)

Dominic said:


> I haven't had a chance to read all the posts so I may repeat something that has been said. One thing that worked great for us is to use a clarifying shampoo once every 2 baths (like the Clean Start Clarifying Shampoo), to remove all the residual conditioner, sprays etc. Another thing I do on both boys is, I trim short the underarm hair where the harness tend to create some mats as you can not see the hair anyways
> I hope it helps!



Thanks  I trim around the legs and behind the ears, but now he has knotting around the neck?  and on his belly even! How did that happen  I will need to get better products for him after the cut.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Another thing that causes knots is winter heating---just so you are aware.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

For me, it never ends. I brush her everyday, and every day there are more tangles and knots. I think some of us are blessed with a not so thick, but very silky coat. I am "blessed" with a very, very thick coat. I guess we have to adapt to our individual dog...but my baby is sucking the life out of me, with her high maintenance demands. On the other hand, I look at her, and I am totally enthralled with her exquisite beauty. So, I just keep working and working and working. She is so beautiful, that my heart beats a little faster when I look at her.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Sylie said:


> For me, it never ends. I brush her everyday, and every day there are more tangles and knots. I think some of us are blessed with a not so thick, but very silky coat. I am "blessed" with a very, very thick coat. I guess we have to adapt to our individual dog...but my baby is sucking the life out of me, with her high maintenance demands. On the other hand, I look at her, and I am totally enthralled with her exquisite beauty. So, I just keep working and working and working. She is so beautiful, that my heart beats a little faster when I look at her.


Love this!! You have described me too :HistericalSmiley: since growing Penny out.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Arnela--he is so CUTE! he be cute in any cut. Your going to like the freedom from grooming again with school. If only we could put ALL their hair in ponytail like ours. :HistericalSmiley: I bet reason your now seeing mats is simply he is longer. Are you keeping his topknot? 

The brand of shampoo and brushes help so much ? I changed to Chris Christensen 'everything' last year and what a difference in grooming it made. You can order it on amazon. Won't cure knots but it helps. No matter what I use though the closer it gets to her next bath the more the tangles. Harness and clothes increase them. I have read a satin type fabric on their bed helps with mats too. Sylvia is right a lot of it is coat type.


----------



## ckanen2n (Jan 2, 2012)

How old is he? Is he changing to a thicker, more mature coat? I would have him clipped in a shorter puppy cut! Also, try "Kinky Kurly Knot Today" to loosen mats and dilute with water as a detangler. Available at Target and Amazon.


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

I'm just now seeing his picture, what a cutie and wow lots of hair 

I am a big fan of a short neck for Dominic cause I think he looks too bulky with too much hair (he is a big boy on a 9lb mark). I think these two pictures will show well how I do and I hope it helps


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Your Dom is a doll Beatriz!! :wub:

Found this old pic of Penny day of her first basic puppy cut!! Before the appt I tried to trim her myself so its little choppy on the leg and thigh area. :w00t: Nothing groomer could do but wait for those areas to grow out. Why I don't cut hair...:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Fee (Oct 26, 2013)

Thank you guys so much for all the replies! I love the sweet pictures of the fluffs you posted, oh! They are such dolls and I really like the cuts! I hope the groomer can cut his hair in a fashion where I can at least keep the top know. It has become Boycie´s fashion staple   

He just turned 8 months so maybe he needs the cut for the damaged coat to leave space for new, silkier hair? 

Can someone please recommend me a harness to buy which causes less tangles? 

Thank you once again everyone, we highly appreciate it!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I only let mine wear the harness outside when they go for a walk & it doesn't mat---are you taking it off inside?


----------



## Fee (Oct 26, 2013)

edelweiss said:


> I only let mine wear the harness outside when they go for a walk & it doesn't mat---are you taking it off inside?


Yeah, same here :thumbsup:


----------



## Ann Mother (Dec 18, 2013)

Mine only wears his harness when on his leash.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Don't let her cut between eyes at all. You can leave his top knot or trim his head. But LEAVE all hair from center of his eyes down over nose. I would hate to see her trim between his eyes. Not all groomers know this and will cut the face short too and trim between eyes. It takes forever to grow the face back out. You prob won't see these mats with shorter coat. If his first body cut is not perfect (if she has to trim his big knots out) don't worry. You can see where I trimmed Penny and she grew into a cute puppy cut in just few months. Important thing is to remove them now. They pull on the skin.


----------



## NYCHelloKitty (Jun 28, 2013)

Has anyone tried letting conditioner soak on the Matt and then use fingers to take it out? I haven't but sounds like it would work.


----------



## Fee (Oct 26, 2013)

SammieMom said:


> Don't let her cut between eyes at all. You can leave his top knot or trim his head. But LEAVE all hair from center of his eyes down over nose. I would hate to see her trim between his eyes. Not all groomers know this and will cut the face short too and trim between eyes. It takes forever to grow the face back out. You prob won't see these mats with shorter coat. If his first body cut is not perfect (if she has to trim his big knots out) don't worry. You can see where I trimmed Penny and she grew into a cute puppy cut in just few months. Important thing is to remove them now. They pull on the skin.


I would like to keep his cute little face just as it is, with maybe a minor trim :wub:


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

SammieMom said:


> Don't let her cut between eyes at all. You can leave his top knot or trim his head. But LEAVE all hair from center of his eyes down over nose. I would hate to see her trim between his eyes. Not all groomers know this and will cut the face short too and trim between eyes. It takes forever to grow the face back out. You prob won't see these mats with shorter coat. If his first body cut is not perfect (if she has to trim his big knots out) don't worry. You can see where I trimmed Penny and she grew into a cute puppy cut in just few months. Important thing is to remove them now. They pull on the skin.


 :goodpost: 
Great advice! I its so common for the groomers to shave the inner part of their eyes, when I had a groomer she did that on Dominic and it was a long painful process to grow it back. Make sure to tell her you don't want it!


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

NYCHelloKitty said:


> Has anyone tried letting conditioner soak on the Matt and then use fingers to take it out? I haven't but sounds like it would work.


Ha! Like when we dream their face and paws will auto clean right?


----------



## NYCHelloKitty (Jun 28, 2013)

Dominic said:


> Ha! Like when we dream their face and paws will auto clean right?


I'm guessing that a funny way of saying it doesn't work?


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

NYCHelloKitty said:


> I'm guessing that a funny way of saying it doesn't work?



I don't know, have you tried? Here auto clean doesn't work but I know Mieka does auto clean, she has one amazing coat. And we don't have many mats around here, I assume using the conditioner to rub in on the mat would be like using kinky curl, making it easier to comb thru. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

I third not letting them cut around the eyes! They ALWAYS want to, and too many times do it even after you tell them not to. When I used to use a groomer many years ago, I always told them not to trim ears, tail or eyes and did that part myself.


----------



## Fee (Oct 26, 2013)

We´re back and everything went fine  I didn´t let her touch between or around the eyes, I put up a new thread with pictures


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

Yay!! Can't wait to see.


----------

